# Algae?



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi,

Title says all, if it is what's the best way to get rid of it? (reduce photoperiod? less dosing? more co2?)

If not, is it potassium deficiency? or?? please help!

thank you


----------



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmm it didn't post the picture, here it is.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

moved this to the algae forum 

the pics pretty small. I'm still having a hard time telling whats going on there..


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ditto... post a bigger px.


----------



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a bigger photo.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it's BBA. More CO2, less light. Make sure you have good water flow.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Got any algae clean crew for this?? It does looks like BBA but such small one algae clean crew could take care of this and preventing this in the future.


----------



## eiginh (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes I recently bought a siamese flying fox/siamese algae eater and yes it's true. I checked out all the false ones from a popular thread on aquascapingworld. Anyways I clipped off the leaves that are badly infested with it hopefully it won't grow out as much. I'm also getting brown algae how do I get rid of that? It says that once a tank matures it will often go away but its been since march! Am I overfeeding with KNO3? I dose about 1/8 of a teaspoon I stopped feeding Potassium Phosphates I used to dose 1/32 of a teaspoon. I also dose with Plantex CSM+B and K2SO4 dosed as 1/32 of a teaspoon.

I also have 4/5 ghost shrimps/grass shrimps. I think the grass shrimps ate the single ghost... not sure I can't find him. 2 mystery snails and 1 olive nerite snail.


----------

